# columbine massacre



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 18, 2007)

i saw a program about it yesturday and thought i would find a link for you guys , it was probably on the news over there in ameirca

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Columbine_High_School_massacre


chris


----------

